# Just a few too many



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Saw this in fly fisherman magazine











A poacher in New Mexico has taken illegal harvest to staggering new depths. After getting an anonymous tip, Department of Game and Fish Conservation Officers found more than 1,600 rainbow trout in the home of Bounchanh Bounsombath of Clovis, New Mexico. Thats more than 160 times the legal possession limit.

Bounsombath, 62, was arrested Monday, May 12, and admitted to catching all the fish at Green Acres Lake and Denis Chaves Pond in northwest Clovis.

Never in my whole career have I encountered this before, Col. Robert Griego said. The extreme excess of this case is aggravating. The department stocks these fish for all sportsmen and women, young and old, with the desire that everyone will have the opportunity to enjoy the fish.

Department hatchery workers released approximately 10,000 rainbow trout into Green Acres and Denis Chaves between November 2013 and March 2014. Licensed anglers may catch and keep up to five rainbow trout per day and may possess up to 10 rainbow trout at their residence.

Bounsombath was booked into the Curry County Detention Center with a bond set at $2,500. The department will seek $8,000 in civil restitution for the state to recover the loss of the trout.






Read more: http://www.flyfisherman.com/2014/05/15/1600-over-the-limit/#ixzz31tu29oU8


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

This is generally horrible, but it's hilarious to see a giant pile of fish stacked up like it's cocaine. Gotta love cops!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Pretty minor fines for that... that group of guys from down south that caught all those Erie smallmouths a few years ago lost boats, tackle, fishing privileges, and tens of thousands of dollars in fines... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Pretty minor fines for that... that group of guys from down south that caught all those Erie smallmouths a few years ago lost boats, tackle, fishing privileges, and tens of thousands of dollars in fines...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My thoughts, too.
I guess some judges don't like wildlife officials. I know our local judge let several poachers off the hook as far as restitution by fining them a dollar or two. Now the DNR doesn't even ask for restitution in his court, but files a separate case in civil court after a poacher is found guilty in criminal court.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Back in 2012 a couple guys were caught taking 170 undersized crappies out of Acton Lake. They paid roughly $4000 in fines & restitution between the two of them. I think they also lost the privilege to fish in Ohio for a couple years but I wouldn&#8217;t surprise me if they fished anyway.
In comparison it looks like Ohio comes down harder than New Mexico.



nitsud said:


> This is generally horrible, but it's hilarious to see a giant pile of fish stacked up like it's cocaine. Gotta love cops!


That picture does kinda look like it ought to be in a Reno 911 episode.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, the whole "suspended fishing rights" penalty means nothing. It sounds good but in reality it's the equivalent to telling a gang banger that he can't buy a gun for the next 10 years. Something tells me he/she will find a way.


----------

